# Anyone work for American Ambulace (Fresno CA)



## terrible one (Jan 9, 2011)

Curious if anyone here works for them in central ca? And what your experiences are with them. Thanks


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 10, 2011)

Not firsthand, I have a buddy who works there, really likes it, says good protocols, decent pay, mostly BLS Fire, only odd thing is he said they actually have a year probationary period, little different for private EMS


----------



## terrible one (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow that's intense. I've heard some good things too, any idea how they are scheduled?


----------



## jgmedic (Jan 10, 2011)

IIRC, its a mixture of 12s and 24s with the majority 12s, but I might be wrong.


----------



## emt2fire (Jan 13, 2011)

American Ambulance has a 1 year probation for employees and if you get a pay raise, promotion or transfer to another department you are put back on probation (Employee manual). Fresno County has an over abundance of EMT's so American Ambulance has a huge pool to pull from. Yes pay and benefits are good for the economic area, for this reason you are  disposable or when a contract violation occurs the employees are held accountable even though they are not always at fault.


----------

